

Are you a start-up? Here's a handy guide - yiannopoulos
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/quiz/1774/whats-a-start-up-a-handy-10-point-checklist/

======
ArekDymalski
This post would be acceptable on Sunday. Today it's plain wrong.

